# Earliest photography



## Blackleaf (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this thread, or whether or not anyone will be interested, but here is a collection of very early photographs from the dawn of photography......










"The Gate" - William Fox Talbot, the inventor of the negative system, circa 1845





"The Ladder" - William Fox Talbot, April 1844, Wiltshire





Three labourers (including a child labourer), in Wiltshire, 1840





The studio at Reading opened by Talbot after he had patented his Calotype process. The photograph was taken in 1845.
[SIZE=-2]_From the collection of the Fox Talbot Historical Experimental Apparatus in the Museum of the Royal Photographic Society, London._[/SIZE] _



_
_York, circa 1845 (Fox Talbot). York Minster can be seen._







This self-portrait daguerreotype by Robert Cornelius, Philadelphia, 1839, is believed to be the first photograph of the human face. It was probably taken outside his store.






The construction of Nelson's Column, Trafalgar Square, 1843.
William Henry Fox Talbot is widely recognised as the inventor of modern photography. During the 1840s, Talbot photographed many scenes in London. A monument to Admiral Lord Nelson was first suggested in 1805, the year of his death, but it was not completed until 1843. Talbot's photograph, taken from an upstairs window in Cockspur Street, shows Nelson's Column still surrounded by scaffolding, 1843.






Charles Darwin with his eldest son, William Erasmus Darwin, 1842.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  Very interesting photos.  I've seen a few of these and read about them in a book I have...I think it's called 'The Book of Photography'...I'll have to check.

I hate to tell you this, but the rules of this forum say that photos not taken by the member, must be posted as links rather than images directly on the forum.  I think it may be OK to leave this post as it is...but keep this in mind for future posts.


----------

